# Web Project und libs



## Gast2 (20. Nov 2009)

Hallo zusammen,

ich hab mit eclipse ein web dynamic project angelegt und wollte in dem ordner lib Unterordner anlegen, damit die libs ein bischen aufgeteilt sind.Doch die erkennt er dann in der Web App libary nicht, außer wenn ich sie direkt dort reinleg.
Macht es einen Unterschied ob die dort drin sind oder kann ich die auch ganz normal den classpath hinzufügen?

Danke


----------



## HLX (21. Nov 2009)

Wenn du sie über den Classpath hinzufügst, werden sie nicht mit deployed. Eine Verzeichnisstruktur unter WEB-INF\lib dürfte dir beim Tomcat Probleme bereiten, da der Tomcat-Classloader (soweit ich weiß) nicht damit umgehen kann.

Du findest in Eclipse bei den Project Properties einen Punkt "J2EE Module Dependencies". Hier kannst du JARs aus anderen Projekten oder auch externen Quellen zur Webanwendung hinzufügen, ohne sie in WEB-INF\lib kopieren zu müssen. Du kannst auch komplette Eclipse-Java-Projekte hier angeben. Dann werden diese beim bauen eines WARs automatisch in JAR-Dateien gepackt


----------



## Gast2 (21. Nov 2009)

HLX hat gesagt.:


> Wenn du sie über den Classpath hinzufügst, werden sie nicht mit deployed



Wenn ich ein war File mit einem ant script mache dürfte das doch kein Problem sein oder?



HLX hat gesagt.:


> . Eine Verzeichnisstruktur unter WEB-INF\lib dürfte dir beim Tomcat Probleme bereiten, da der Tomcat-Classloader (soweit ich weiß) nicht damit umgehen kann.
> 
> Du findest in Eclipse bei den Project Properties einen Punkt "J2EE Module Dependencies". Hier kannst du JARs aus anderen Projekten oder auch externen Quellen zur Webanwendung hinzufügen, ohne sie in WEB-INF\lib kopieren zu müssen. Du kannst auch komplette Eclipse-Java-Projekte hier angeben. Dann werden diese beim bauen eines WARs automatisch in JAR-Dateien gepackt



Okay gut zu wissen werd ich mal testen...


----------



## maki (21. Nov 2009)

> ich hab mit eclipse ein web dynamic project angelegt und wollte in dem ordner lib Unterordner anlegen, damit die libs ein bischen aufgeteilt sind


Solltest dir mal ein autom. Build mit Dependency Management aneignen, dann hast bdu diese Probleme nicht mehr


----------



## Gast2 (21. Nov 2009)

maki hat gesagt.:


> Solltest dir mal ein autom. Build mit Dependency Management aneignen, dann hast bdu diese Probleme nicht mehr



ja ich weiß sollte mir mal maven anschauen ...


----------

